# loganators log II...Prep for the NABBA Britain 2014



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi folks i have been offline for a while whilst i have been getting a few things in order .

This journal will be documenting what is left of my prep for the NABBA Britain finals on may 31st 2014 .

I won my class last year and will am doing everything i can to beat the package a brought last year .

hope you find it interesting although it will be mainly training logs and if your looking to discuss easternders or corrie this is not for you lol !


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

First time ever being first in.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

In! Good luck with the rest of prep and hope you're well.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent mate, good to see you back


----------



## chrissy_tee (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome back look forward to following your journey again hope to pick up some tips along the way


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Monday universal chest day to bodybuilders so lets start here !

Flat bench

warm up , 12 x 60

10 x 100kg

10 x 140kg easy reps

5 x 180kg with a couple light assist reps from @shane87

drop set 3 x 140kg , 8 x 100kg , 10 x 60kg , 5 x 60kg negative loads ......Bench pb is up from 160kg to 180kg from last year ...... don't worry i have not been slacking !

Tapered incline torture machine we call the Heineken press as seen in vids from my last journal

10 x 40kg

9 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

8 x 100kg

5 x 120kg , drop sets to failure with asissted reps x 100kg, 60kg, 40kg and 20kg ....this is a mega isolated machine and does not need big weight to hit the spot "Heineken press hits the parts other presses cannot reach lol !

Hammer strength style decline bench

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 120kg , drop sets to failure with assisted reps back down the plates

super sets of peck deck and cables to heavy weight x 4 sets each

Another gritty session with shane who is shaping up nicely and is prepping for his first show the NABBA Nwest first timers , he is still lifting like a beast and has lost a total of roughly 4 stone to date , the big guy got abs now !!!!

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

grant hunter said:


> First time ever being first in.


welcome mate :thumb:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks matey good to see you :cool2:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

mark_star said:


> excellent mate, good to see you back


Great to see you still bang at it and with gains judging by your pic mate !


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

loganator said:


> welcome mate :thumb:


Cheers mate. Don't think I read your last journal as I have only really started posting. So looking forward to picking up a few tips from another bald dude......one day I hope to be as big as you.no ****

Have you got any current condition pics or is is hush hush till show day?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Keeks said:


> In! Good luck with the rest of prep and hope you're well.


Hi keeks , thanks , feeling good atm and smashing every sesh , good to see you , are you competing this year ?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Good luck mate


thanks very much dan ! good to see another familiar face :thumb:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

chrissy_tee said:


> Welcome back look forward to following your journey again hope to pick up some tips along the way


Thanks and your welcome mate , Happy to help if i can and hope you enjoy it


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

grant hunter said:


> Cheers mate. Don't think I read your last journal as I have only really started posting. So looking forward to picking up a few tips from another bald dude......one day I hope to be as big as you.no ****
> 
> Have you got any current condition pics or is is hush hush till show day?


Not taken any recently but im sure i will put a few sneak peeks in over the next few weeks


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Best of luck Carl! Not that you'll need it mate, great to see Shane's having a go too 

Strong session!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

loganator said:


> thanks very much dan ! good to see another familiar face :thumb:


Glad to be on board, was gutted you didn't get to see your last one through but was understandable considering

Hope you smash it this time round bud :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

loganator said:


> Hi keeks , thanks , feeling good atm and smashing every sesh , good to see you , are you competing this year ?


Good to hear and good to see you back.

Not competing this year. Taking a year out to get health issues sorted, last year's prep was a nightmare with my body just not responding how it should no matter what I did. As always though, learnt from it so not a total waste. Will be back on stage next year though, hopefully the north west show as I still haven't done it yet and its one show I really want to do.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Very strong session  good luck mate


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

had a busy few days and not had chance to post so time for a catch up ,

tuesday back and fore arms

been nursing a injury to the top of my back under my left delt and just getting back into my stride to be honest but seem to be bouncing back week by week now 

underhand grip latt pull downs

5 x sets of 12 finishing on stack plus 10kg plate .......... a mega improvement as i was in a lot of pain when first injusred and had to skip back for around 7 weeks before slowly creeping back up the weights over the last 4 weeks

seated wide grip rows , low cable

12 x 60kg

12x 80kg

12 x 110kg

10 x 130kg

hammer strength machine

10 x 80kg

10 x 120kg

10 x 160kg

12 x 200kg another massive improvement and not far off pb

single arm single overhand rows

10 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

10 x100kg

15 x 120kg

db rows

the cause of my injury a few months ago from being wrapped onto a 200lb db and let go a bit clumbsy after my last rep and the wrap snatched on the db when i expected it to slip so i yanked my relaxed shoulder joint badly . lesson learned !!

10 x 70's 90's 110's 130's 150's ....getting there carefully now with a much more controlled movement born from necessity

wide hammer grip latt pulldowns

4 sets of 15 coming to near enough stack , still a little niggle felt as with the other pulldowns but nothing major and carefully done all the same .

close grip pull overs 12 reps per set , super setted with hyper extensions in different angled sets of 30 , x 4 sets each exercise

fore arms .....

x 4 sets reverse grip standing wrist curls (flexion) with barbell behind back, moderate weight

x 4 sets db wrist curls with fore arm on bench (extension)

A really strong workout considering recent recovery , followed by 20 mins bike and 40mins power walk with the dog later that afternoon .

.......................................................................................................................................................................................................

wednesday legs

bb box squats

12 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

10 x 180kg

3 x 220kg , had more but felt missaligned slightly with left foot after stepping back to the box with the bar so put it back and moved on.

super sets of front squat on smith machine with feet forward of the bar and legs press in fast succession

front squat 10 x 100kg 120kg 140kg 160kg and leg press 15 x 260kg 260kg 300kg 340kg , big burn after starting with squats

single leg extensions

4 sets 15 each leg

walking db lunges with 80lb db's 4 lengths of the gym and back

calfs 4 x sets of 30 alternate stance deep standing calf raises with same set drop sets x 4 sets up the stack

did some posing practice after training , was hampered slightly by cramping quads which almost felt good lol 

..............................................................................................................................................................................

todays shoulder session

db lat raises

12 x 20's 30's 40's 50's

15 x 60's with 4 assisted reps from @shane87 the beast master himself !

smith machine press

10 x 100kg

10 x 120kg

6 x 140kg

5 x 140kg plus drop sets to failure back through the weights to 60kg through failure with assisted reps

Arnold db press

12 x 50's

12 x 60's

12 x 70's

15 x 88's weird number i know lol !

rear delt super sets x 4sets reverse cables and x 4 sets reverse peck deck to failure with drop sets

db shrugs

15 x 70's 90's 130's 130's again being carefull after the recovery from injury as the load is placed on the back of the shoulder between shoulder and latt , just glad to be moving forward week to week and expect to be firing properly on rear delt and back exercises within 2 weeks if i keep moving as i am doing .

dropped a stone in just under 3 weeks , happy with progress just over 8 weeks out from NABBA Brits now with roughly a stone to loose based on previous show weights last year give or take a couple of puods that i think i have grabbed in the off season based on the fact i have been lifting quite a bit heavier .

@shane87 is getting tighter by the day and really pushing each other and closely matching each other on lifts which is great because on a good day i will do better and vice versa when he has a good day .....really enjoying being able to torture him back now he is prepping for his first show the NABBA Nwest first timers in may ..... yea budday !!!

loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

sauliuhas said:


> Very strong session  good luck mate


Thanks mate , 100% or nothing !


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Only just seen this!!!

IN!!

Smash it Carl:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Will be following this again Carl. Good to see you back online and it seems strong as fûck! Lol


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Db's....i take it thats 60lbs on lat raises mate? haha


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Have u got any videos on youtube mate?

Also are u doing hercs, this sat?


----------



## shane87 (May 25, 2009)

Couldn't have a better training partner going into this show pal.yeah buddy!!!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

a stone in 3 weeks, that's bloody impressive. What do you think has been the main factor in that


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bit late but I'm in!

All the best with this Carl, will you be discussing gear related questions or is that off the table?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Only just seen this!!!
> 
> IN!!
> 
> Smash it Carl:thumb:


cheers Sharpy , i intend to mate


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

GetSuperBig said:


> Db's....i take it thats 60lbs on lat raises mate? haha


yes mate lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

mark_star said:


> a stone in 3 weeks, that's bloody impressive. What do you think has been the main factor in that


just diet and heavy lifting with a little cardio mate


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

sauliuhas said:


> Have u got any videos on youtube mate?
> 
> Also are u doing hercs, this sat?


got quite a lot of vids on youtube but they are all from last year mate , I'm still around a stone out mate , just getting ready for the NABBA Brits atm


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Will be following this again Carl. Good to see you back online and it seems strong as fûck! Lol


Thanks buddy , glad to have you onboard :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Bit late but I'm in!
> 
> All the best with this Carl, will you be discussing gear related questions or is that off the table?


Ask away mate


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

loganator said:


> just diet and heavy lifting with a little cardio mate


now that's very impressive


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

loganator said:


> got quite a lot of vids on youtube but they are all from last year mate , I'm still around a stone out mate , just getting ready for the NABBA Brits atm


Your phisyque is very well proportioned, symetric abs, big shoulders\arms, well done mate..

All the best with comps.. What's your channel on youtube?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Friday Bi's and tri's

ez bar preachers

12 x 30kg

12 x 50kg

10 x 60kg

8 x 60kg plus drop sets

weighted dips

15 x b weight

15 x plus 20kg

15 x plus 30kg

12 x plus 40kg

20 x b weight

seated curl machine , horizontal pad

x 4 sets of 10 working to stack plus drop sets . matched pb

tricep pushdowns

4 x sets of 15 working to stack , smashed pb from last year , plus drop sets

standing concentration curls over incline bench

10 x 30's 40's 50's 50's

standing tricep kickbacks , cable with rope and balls

x 4 sets of 15 moderate weight nice and slow

no cv today as i have been at work flagging and was tired already before training

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

sauliuhas said:


> Your phisyque is very well proportioned, symetric abs, big shoulders\arms, well done mate..
> 
> All the best with comps.. What's your channel on youtube?


thanks mate ,

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN_bZmousj0nGeczfS0x3qw


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Hams and calves this morning , update this avo ,

Have a good weekend folks !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

loganator said:


> Ask away mate


Nice one. What's the cycle looking like for this prep, trying anything new?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Nice one. What's the cycle looking like for this prep, trying anything new?


nothing spesh atm mate .

75mg tren ace , 75mg test prop and 100mg mast prop eod , zmrc tdt-xt250

100mg alpha mast prop eod inbetween rip blend

50mg baltic pharma proviron ed

plus just started 40mg zmrc var ed

100mg ipam , 100mg mod x 3 ed


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

todays hammy and calf sesh

2 x sets 15 light weight seated leg curls , warm up

x 4 sets old school lying leg curls to failure , with partner resistance

seated leg curls 4 sets x 10 working down to full stack for 7 and drop sets with assisted reps past failure

3 x 15 reps db stiff leg deds @ 70's 90's 100's

1 x 20 db stiff leg deds @130's

standing calf raises warm up set then full stack for 30 changing stance every 10 reps then 8 drop sets x 30 reps up 2 blocks at a time to near top of stack , awch !

20 mins cardio on the bike then quick posing practice with @shane87

loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

loganator said:


> tdt-xt250


What's this mate?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> What's this mate?


Test prop, mast prop , tren ace blend same thing as o wrote in previous post if you read it properly lol , it's by zmrc as I also prevoiusly mentioned , must be a ginger thing lol :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

loganator said:


> Test prop, mast prop , tren ace blend same thing as o wrote in previous post if you read it properly lol , it's by zmrc as I also prevoiusly mentioned , must be a ginger thing lol :lol:


Oh....like that is it...?

:lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Would assume the d is for drostanolone. Guessing they're Just trying to be different


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

m575 said:


> Would assume the d is for drostanolone. Guessing they're Just trying to be different


Yeah that twigged shortly after I wrote original post lol


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that twigged shortly after I wrote original post lol


I did notice your post disappeared. Now I look like im randomly mumbling. Sneaky!! Haha


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

loganator said:


> nothing spesh atm mate .
> 
> 75mg tren ace , 75mg test prop and 100mg mast prop eod , zmrc tdt-xt250
> 
> ...


Low doses for someone your size mate!! Fair play


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

GetSuperBig said:


> Low doses for someone your size mate!! Fair play


No point hammering it just for the sake of it imo , May up things a little after feeling it out for a couple more weeks as I only just switched esters .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In! :beer:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sunday , quick sesh 11 mins hiit cardio on the bike in intervals of 1min moderate and 30secs flat out at medium resistance , tried it just to see what the fuss is about tbh and enjoyed it , got a good burn and really good pump on the quads plus felt good afterwards .

A few sets on the ab crunch machine then 4 sets of mixed leg raises and x 2 sets of crunches on the mat .

Helped shane polish his routine a bit for the the NABBA Nwest first timers , hes looking good too .

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> In! :beer:


Welcome mate , good to see you :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

loganator said:


> Welcome mate , good to see you :thumbup1:


Always good to see you big lad! Be good to see Shane's progress too


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Always good to see you big lad! Be good to see Shane's progress too


Good to be back mate , shane is coming along really well now , can't wait to unleash him at the Nwest !


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

loganator said:


> Good to be back mate , shane is coming along really well now , can't wait to unleash him at the Nwest !


Is he gonna get a journal set up on here Carl?

Would be an interesting read!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Is he gonna get a journal set up on here Carl?
> 
> Would be an interesting read!


I doubt it pal he's proper busy doin shifts inbetween his prep and doesn't post a lot on here now tbh .


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

loganator said:


> nothing spesh atm mate .
> 
> 75mg tren ace , 75mg test prop and 100mg mast prop eod , zmrc tdt-xt250
> 
> ...


So Mast will be quite a bit higher than anything else, have you always done it that way?

Also how comes you're using Ipam? Isnt that the long acting pep?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm sensetive to test prop and tren ace so don't need a lot , plus mast is a great hardener , I aint got the funds for gh and ghrp-2 which would prob be better bang for buck gives me progesterone issues so ipam is the logical choice for me .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Smashed chest today with @shane87 , hit some big weights with high reps and drop sets , will update proper tomoz cos it'getting late , need to sort my meals and not seen the missis all day .

Catch up soon


----------



## shane87 (May 25, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Is he gonna get a journal set up on here Carl?
> 
> Would be an interesting read!


I would do one pal.but it would be exactly the same as carls.as my prep and what am taking is the same.

Only different is am on about 75 g of carbs per day and I have one high day or refeed day.ill see if Carl can post a pic in he's log of how am looking give you all an insight.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

shane87 said:


> I would do one pal.but it would be exactly the same as carls.as my prep and what am taking is the same.
> 
> Only different is am on about 75 g of carbs per day and I have one high day or refeed day.ill see if Carl can post a pic in he's log of how am looking give you all an insight.


good man shane , will sort a couple of pics out for you mate . see you at the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

mondays chest day .

tapered incline press

x 4 sets

2 working sets 3 plates pr side , plus drop sets

seated wide grip machine press , will get a vid of this one as i can only describe it as the coffin lol as its shaped like one , old school !

x4 sets 0f 12 working down stack plus drop sets

lying hammer strength press

x 4 sets 12 working sets x 2 @3 plates pr side plus drop sets

x 4 sets 10 super set close grip inc db hammer press db's side by side , super setted with inc flys

seated hammer strength press x 40kg pr side , 2 sets to failure .

things getting stepped up now and @shane87 there with me rep for rep .

40 min power walk with the dog


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

tuesday , back and fore arms .

identical to last weeks sesh but went heavier on cable pullovers and got pb on seated row .

Pulldowns still a tiny bit twingy on my rear delt/back injury from a couple of months ago but improving weekly , rows are getting stronger week by week .

sorry for lack of detail but i'm done in and have food to eat lol , its cheat day !!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

loganator said:


> tuesday , back and fore arms .
> 
> identical to last weeks sesh but went heavier on cable pullovers and got pb on seated row .
> 
> ...


is that a whole garlic bread to yourself...greedy bugger


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> is that a whole garlic bread to yourself...greedy bugger


Sure is mate , that's gonna get burned up big time today when I do legs , back on the chicken and veg now tho , time to peel some more blub !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Wednesday , Legs

warm up 2x light sets leg ext

BB squats

12 x 60kg warm up

10 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

10 x 180kg

5 x 220kg , drop set 10 x 140kg quick blast , felt like i had a lot more but held back on heavy set don't want injurys now ! All done ass to grass

Leg press

15 x 260kg

15 x 300kg

15 x 340kg

20 x 380kg , x 3 drop sets of 15 reps

reverse hacks

12 x 160kg

12 x 200kg

12 x 240kg

12 x 280kg , drop sets x 3

single leg extensions

x 4 sets of 15 each leg to heavy weight plus drop sets

walking db lunges x 3 widths of carpark and back with 50's db's

was really strict on form all the way through session , legs were shaking like mad and had nothing left for calves or posing .

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Thursday shoulders

latt raises x 4 sets of 15 with 20's 30's 40's 50's 60's . couple of assisted reps on 60's set

smith machine press

x 4 sets of 10 with 60kg 100kg and 120kg

5 x 140kg with drop sets 100kg and 60kg

seated hammer grip holding outer frame for extra wide grip , got a good stretch on front delts and upper chest . 4 x sets of 10 reps down the stack and back up with drop sets and assisted reps

reverse cable x overs x 4 sets 15 to 70kg per side

face pulls x 4 sets 15 with hold and squeeze

smith machine shrugs behind back 4 sets of 15 x 100kg

cardio 25mins bike on level 15

Another good sweat , feeling good in my prep now and @shane87 blasting along too !

Loganator


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh god I want your food


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Morning folks , had a good arm sesh on fri and today is hams , will update this avo .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

had a busy few days but i am back and will attempt to catch up .

friday arms

ez bar preachers

10 x 30kg

10 x 50kg

10 x 60kg

6 x 70 kg and drop sets

weighted dips

15 x bw

15 x 20kg

15 x 30kg

13 x 40kgdrop sets 8 x 20kg , 15 x bw

straight bar curls

15 x 40 kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 60kg

10 x 60kg , drop sets

seated hammer grip press , the coffin

4 x sets of 12 working down stack and back up with drop sets

standing single arm concentration db preacher curls

10 x 35's 45's 50's 50's

standing tricep kickbacks , ball and rope grip

x 4 sets of 15 down the stack and back up for drop sets

did a couple of high rep set straight bar curls to finish

sunday hams

seated leg curls

x 4 sets of 15 and 1 set of stack for 10 with drop sets and assisted reps

lying leg curls

x 4 sets of 12 working down stack and back up drop sets and assisted reps

db stiff legs

15 x 70's 90's 110's

20 x 130's

standing calf raises

4 x light weight sets of 45 changing stance every 15 reps , very little rest

monday chest

flat bench

12 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

6 x 160kg , drop sets 100kg and 60kg with assisted reps and negative loads

incline tapered press "heineken press "

12 x 20kg pr side

10 x 30kg pr side

10 x 40kg pr side

8 x 50kg pr side , drop sets and assisted reps

seated hammer strength press

12 x 40kg pr side

12 x 50 kg pr side

8 x 60kg pr side

7 x 60kg pr side , drop sets and assisted reps

close grip db press hammer style super setted with flys in mixed sets of 10 each 50lbs db's x 4 sets

tuesday back

had a great session last week and think i'm suffering very slightly for it this week so i backed of sets a little to ease up and heal as i don't want to regress back into injury after doing so well

seated row x 4 sets working down to 115kg for 12 and drop sets x 4

hammer strength pulls

15 x 80kg

15 x 120kg

20 x 160kg

15 x 160kg ,no drop set

db rows

12 x 70's 90's 110's 130's

close grip pull overs 4 sets x 15 to quite heavy weight , no drop sets

hyper extensions

4 sets of 30 alternate twists and straights

i avoided latt pulls because they niggle but had a good sesh on rows virtually pain free

loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

dropped another 4 lbs totaling 17lbs in just over 4weeks , tightening up nicely and 7 weeks out from the brits . feeling ok about things now as i know i am on track , had a cheat day today as it's legs again tomoz and plan on ripping it up .


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

Just found this Carl. Now following. Your looking great pal and changed massively in last 4 weeks.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

BigRy said:


> Just found this Carl. Now following. Your looking great pal and changed massively in last 4 weeks.


Cheers Ry you are looking good yourself pal , can't wait to see those massive quads shredded up on stage at the NW pal !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

sorry for lack of updates not much to report as i have had a bug , still managed to eat and do bits of cardio , dropped another couple of lbs but not trained since thurs and had to drag myself in to do that !

did legs on thurs and just did some mega high rep up and down stack leg ext about 450 reps then 5 sets of 15 heavy leg press and 4x sets of 45 standing calves , was feeling off from wed but had to get legs in just couldn't miss them out lol .

gym was closed today and had some flagging to do . Managed to get a few power walks in with the dog too but wound it back whilst ill and feel ok now ,

Tomorrow is another day and chest will be getting smashed !

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

business as usual today , back to the grind !

chest day

inc db press

12 x 50's warm up

12 x 80's 90's 90's

18 x 130's

13 x 130's drop set 15 x 80's

lying press machine x 5 sets to failure then drop sets back up the stack , kindly assisted by @BigRy the man with the quads lol !

x 4 sets cable x overs to failure

x 4 sets cable lower chest raises to failure

Starting to drop water now and tighten up , just over 5 weeks out from the brits and about 8 lbs ish to loose , happy days !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

wednesday quads and calves

despite a high carb day yesterday i only grabbed just over 1lb which is a good sign that i am now pretty depleted and things are running as they should be at this point .

bb squats

20 x bar and 20 x 60kg warm up

10 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

10 x 180kg

5 x 220kg all ass to grass , drop set 15 x 140kg ,

felt like i had at least 7 or maybe 8 on the heavy set but held back a little again not wanting to push and risk injury as i blew my knee last year doing ego reps on the hack squat .

leg press 4 x sets of 50 @180kg , light weight but deep concentrated reps , tear drops were agonised mega pump and painfull .

single leg ext

2 x giant sets up and down stack to mod heavy and finishing light .

x 4 sets of 45 mod weight standing calf raises alternate stance every 15 reps , mega slow and deep full rom

seated calf raises 4 sets of 12 reps mod weight deep with full rom .

expecting to be sore tomorrow as there was plenty of burn in the session and felt wiped out afterwards tbh .

cv with the dog and more posing routine practice later .

@shane87 @BigRy Keep smashing it chaps , not long to go now , dig deep !


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

loganator said:


> sorry for lack of updates not much to report as i have had a bug , still managed to eat and do bits of cardio , dropped another couple of lbs but not trained since thurs and had to drag myself in to do that !
> 
> did legs on thurs and just did some mega high rep up and down stack leg ext about 450 reps then 5 sets of 15 heavy leg press and 4x sets of 45 standing calves , was feeling off from wed but had to get legs in just couldn't miss them out lol .
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better mate, nothing worse than being ill when you want to train.


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

Cheers Carl I will keep pushing and smash this next 3 weeks. Good strength on the squats today mate, your working hard to bring your legs up and its paying off


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Hope you feel better mate, nothing worse than being ill when you want to train.


Im fine now thanks buddy


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

BigRy said:


> Cheers Carl I will keep pushing and smash this next 3 weeks. Good strength on the squats today mate, your working hard to bring your legs up and its paying off


Cheers Ry but I will only be happy when my quads are the same size as yours pal , better keep smashing it eh pal ?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

thurs back day

2 x warm up sets light pulldowns

2 sets of 10 chin ups , felt quite easy but just did 2 sets as it's the first time i have chinned since injuring my back some 4 months ago , felt a very slight twinge whilst doing them but no post workout pain so will start to build them up week by week and hopefully be back to full steam on chins /pulldowns by the Britain

seated row

15 x 60 , 80, 100, and 110kg all with good squeeze and hold and drop sets back up the stack

hammer strength pulls

12 x 80 , 120, 160 , and 160kg again all held at bottom of rep and drop sets back up to 40kg

bent over db rows

10 x 70's 80's 110's 130's lbs dbs all with good squeeze

wide hammer grip latt pulldowns

4 sets of 15 working down to 3/4 stack and back up with drop sets nicew and strict

close grip pullovers x 4 sets of 12 to mod weight and drop sets

didn't do any hypers as i had flagging to go finish and my lower back got it's workout mixing cement and laying flags ,

did a 4 mile walk with dog later .

drained !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

fri shoulders

smith machine press

10 x 60kg

10x 100kg

10 x 120kg

8 x 120kg drop sets through 80, 60 and 40 kg

side lateral raises

12 x 20's 30's 40's 50's drop sets back down db's

seated hammer grip machine press

4 x sets of 10

2 x working sets of stack and drop sets through failure

bent over rear laterals low cable

x 4 sets 10 x 40 50 60 70

face pulls , rope and balls high cable

4 x sets of 20 fractionated reps stopping and holding at various positions

shrugs on smith machine bar behind back

4 sets of 15 reps @ 80kg 120kg 120kg 120kg

front raises with straight bar

4 sets of 12 light weight with drop sets finish with just bar.

Hungry all the time now and only sleeping properly after high carb day , just how i should feel i suppose lol !

guest spot at the mr liverpool on the 4th of may 1st stage appearance drawing very close , been practising posing and listening my music through , looking forwards to it now .

have a good weekend !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

off to train guns soon with @shane87 , update later


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like it's all going to plan mate. Any sneaky pics or are they under wraps now?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like it's all going to plan mate. Any sneaky pics or are they under wraps now?


will sort something next week , just for you pal


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

trained arms today with shane

standing db curls

12 x 30's warm up

10 x 40's

10 x 50's

15 x 60's drop set 15 x 40's

standing tricep pushdowns on machine

4 x sets of 15 finishing on stack and drop set , new pb*

iv'e never stacked this machine or seen it stacked but felt good and got a good clean 7 or 8 out then a few assisted and 4 x drop sets

seated ez bar preachers

12 x 30kg

12 x 40kg

12 x 50kg

8 x 60kg and drop sets

ez bar skull crushers close grip

10 x 30kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 50 kg

8 x 50kg

standing db preachers over inc bench

10 x 30's 40's 50's

8 x 60's

standing tricep kickbacks , high cable ball and rope

5 x sets of 15 slow squeezed reps to mod weight with drop sets

got a cracking pump and both had a really good session ,

hams calves cardio and posing practice tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

loganator said:


> will sort something next week , just for you pal


Don't make it sound so obviously gay :lol:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't make it sound so obviously gay :lol:


lmao , just decided no hams and glute shots now :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some nice sessions mate!!

I'm with @Ginger Ben, pics for the wànk bank


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Some nice sessions mate!!
> 
> I'm with @Ginger Ben, pics for the wànk bank


Hahahaha crack me up you lot !


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

loganator said:


> Hahahaha crack me up you lot !


It's not a joke Carl. Chop chop

:lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

+1 for the pics!!!

Yeehaw cowboy:cowboy: :lol:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

tell you wot chaps i will deffo post some from the Mr liverpool when i guest it next weekend , keeping under wraps till then .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Mondays chest session

Flat bench

10 x 60 , 100 , 140 kg

6 x 160 with drop set and negs .

Lying hammer strength press

X 4 working sets of 12 x 100kg mega slow with drop sets

Seated hammer strength press

X 4 working sets of 100kg with drop sets

Peck deck super set with standing cables

X 4 sets of 12 to 15 reps all very controlled reps slow

Didnt go mad on weight but slowed the reps down to keep things intense .

Mind to muscle , time to husstle !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

tues back session

3 sets light pulldowns warm up

2 x sets of 10 chins , still niggly so backed off

hammer strength pulls

12 x 80, 120, 160kg held at base of rep nice and slow , drop sets back up the plates hold and squeeze

seated rows , wide grip

12 x 50, 70, 90, 90kg held at base of rep and drop sets

seated overhand rows

15 x 110, 150, 190, 210 kg controlled reps full rom

db rows

12 x 50's 70's 80's 110's

wide grip pulldowns behind neck

4 x 15 to mod weight

standing close grip pullovers

x 4 sets 15 to mod weight and drop sets

hyper extensions

4 sets of 30 alternate twists left right and center .

big session plenty of reps and drop sets .

came back in the late afternoon and did 1 hr mixed cardio , bike, inc tm , elyptical trainer and more bike .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

weds leg session

lying squat machine

x 4 sets of 15 working down stack

2 x heavy sets 7 and 8 reps to failure with assisted reps

leg press , alternating single legs and double legs narrow and wide stance , 4 sets of 40 slow and deep , @shane87 puked on 3rd set and came back and finished his 4th set without compliant , fkin warrior !

single leg ext

5 x 12 working down stack with some assisted reps

standing abductors and adductor's 4 x 15 each, moderate weight

4 sets of 45 moderate weight standing calf raises deep and slow full rom

4 sets of 10 light weight seated calves slow and full rom .

a cracking sesion considering we are both on a deplete atm , full effort was made and goes to show you can hit legs hard and minimise injury risk when close to comp .

fat and water falling off shane this week doing really well .

sunbeds posing praccy and cv with the dog later .

have a good day folks

loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Great sessions mate love how there's no let up with you just hammer it all the way to the end


----------



## shane87 (May 25, 2009)

Great sesh pal.defo pushed me past me limits there.time to recover on chicken light weight baby.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just seen this,nice to have you back mate,good luck


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Great sessions mate love how there's no let up with you just hammer it all the way to the end


we have backed off a little on weight but focusing on controlled slower reps and slightly different exercises , shane has twanged his quad once or twice coming in , hence the lying squat machine still going to failure but not much pressure on knees and back compared to bb squats , seem to be hitting more working sets too.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Just seen this,nice to have you back mate,good luck


cheers big fella , massive changes for you looking at your avi pal looking a lot leaner


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

thursday shoulders

seated db press

12 x 50 's 70's 90's

14 x 130's

9 x 130's

standing db laterals

12 x 20's 35's 40's 45 's drop sets 20's to failure

seated hammer grip press machine

4 sets of 12 reps down to stack

stack plus 20kg for 10 matched pb *

standing reverse stance rear laterals on pivot frame , sounds weird i know so i will get a video next week . saw one of the lads Jake doin them and gave them a try , like em a lot very isolated and not a lot of weight required .

4 x 12 x 20kg per side

bent over laterals , pivot frame

4 x 12 x 15, 20, 25 , 25 kg a lot less weight than last time we used this for rear delts but doing concentration reps rather than forced , keep it fresh !

4 x 20 x 100kg shrugs behind back on smith machine

a good session and was sore from the change up in exercises and slow mind to muscle stlyle reps


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

friday arms

seated horizontal preacher curl machine

x 4 sets of 12 to 15 working down to full stack for 8 and drop sets

standing pushdown machine hammer grip

4 sets of 12 working to full stack on 5th set for 9 reps , new pb * drop sets and assisted reps to finish

seated ez bar preachers

12 x 30kg

12 x 50kg

7 x 70kg

4 x 70kg , drop sets and assisted reps to finish

close hammer grip seated press machine , the coffin

4 x 12 to heavy weight , assisted reps and drop set finish

standing straight bar curls

4 x 12 x 55kg strict as fk with assisted rep finish on 4th set

standing tricep kick backs ball and rope .

x 4 sets of 12 to 15 to moderate weight and drop set finish

finished off with some standing concentration curls over the incline bench

10 x 35 's

2 x 10 x 45 's

getting a bit dryer and tighter and currently sat at 14st 6 lbs depleted weight but still some how getting a cracking pump .

hammys and calves tomorrow and some posing practice for me and some of the lads competing from catts .

guest posing Mr Liverpool on sunday , pics will be posted as promised and will do my best to video and post my guest spot .

have a good weekend folks !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Guest spot went great at the mr liverpool,

Had a great day and caught up with a few friends off the curcit and enjoyed the show .

Pics to follow when available ;-)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

loganator said:


> Guest spot went great at the mr liverpool,
> 
> Had a great day and caught up with a few friends off the curcit and enjoyed the show .
> 
> Pics to follow when available ;-)


Told a couple of friends going up to look out for you, text me saying you're a beast!! :lol:

Roll on these pics :beer:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Day off the gym today but only because my car in in for mot and the gym is closed for bank hols , also turned 40 today so now have the option of the overs class but plan on doing a bit more damage in the Mr classes first !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

happy birthday :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Happy birthday mate. Not in bad nick for an old boy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy birthday mate:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Happy bday bud

I forget what class are you in mate?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Happy bday bud
> 
> I forget what class are you in mate?


Class 3 mate .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the Birthday wishes !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

loganator said:


> cheers big fella , massive changes for you looking at your avi pal looking a lot leaner


Yes mate 100lb fat burnt and 30lb recomped roughly,i will be keeping an eye in here,to keep motivation up!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

loganator said:


> Class 3 mate .


Thank **** for that... Lol

Yea I think I remember you saying this in the past...

Think I'll just make class 4 when I dip my toe in the nabba pool.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Happy birthday Carl!!!! :beer:

Can't wait for the pics


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy birthday. Hope you've had a good one, birthday cake or no birthday cake. :beer:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Happy birthday. Hope you've had a good one, birthday cake or no birthday cake. :beer:


No cake , managed a mixed grill with chips this afternoon but no dessert , will be celebrating my 40th a week after the worlds so I can do it in style


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Birthday supper consisted of chicken and veg ,

Back on it like a car bonnet lol !

4 weeks till the Britain , 5 weeks till the worlds ,

Time to hit some cardio and smash the sessions in one by one till its time to rock .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

tuesday chest

inc db press

15 x 55's warmup

12 x 70's and 90's

16 x 130's

14 x 130's

flat bench

12 x 100kg

9 x 140kg

7 x 140kg

lying hammer strength press

12 x 40kg pr side

10 x 50kg pr side

10 x 50kg pr side

8 x 50kg pr side

standing cables

4 sets of 15 to 20 reps working down to heavy weight

cable chest raises

4 sets of 15 to 20 reps working to mod/heavy weight

not a bad sesh considering i dug up about 2 tons of lawn first as i am laying a new one for my mum lol, good cardio !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

wednesday back

x 4 sets wide hammer grip latt pulls to mod heavy weight back is gettin g back to normal on pulldowns but still guarding it from injury and concentrating on rows

hammer strength pulls

12 x 80, 120, 160, and 200kg reps held

double overhand seated pulls supersetted with tbar rows heavy weight sets of 12 to 15 reps held

db rows

12 x 50's 70's 90's 110's

wide hammergrip pulldowns behind neck

x 4 sets moderate weight reps held

super sets of alternate hypers sets of 30 and close grip pullovers sets of 12 to 15 strict reps ,

cracking pump , whole back was purple with blood .

did a couple of hrs cardio barrowing the lawn i dug up the day before into the skip at my mums ,


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

thursday quads and calves

x 4 sets light weight leg ext , warm up

x 2 sets of 200 rep leg press at 140kg light weight torture

x 2 sets of 100 rep lying squats more volume torture

x 6 sets of 10 sissy squat @80kg light weight but a good finisher and a new one to me so didn't go crazy , will include in future sessions , enjoyable !

x 6 sets 15 each leg single leg ext to mod weight nice and strict

1 set double leg leg ext to failure at mod weight

x 4 sets of 45 standing calf raises alternating stance deep and controlled

crazy pump!

deffo seeing new dimentions to quads now condition is getting tighter , hard work paying off .

feeling very determined now


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

forgot to add , did 1hr mixed cardio this morning inc tm elliptical trainer and bike , had some food shut my eyes for 20 then went back for the leg session above .

feeeling very hungry physically and mentally and ready to rip this sh$t up big time !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

what's a lying squat Carl


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

mark_star said:



> what's a lying squat Carl


It's a machine with a large chain and stack with the same movement as a squat but you lye on your back


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh very interesting, not seen one of those before


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of updates I have been flat out and will catch up tomorrow , I can assure I have not been slacking lol ;-)


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

loganator said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates I have been flat out and will catch up tomorrow , I can assure I have not been slacking lol ;-)


Good to hear mate.

Any vids planned for this journal?

Won't mention the pics:whistling:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good to hear mate.
> 
> Any vids planned for this journal?
> 
> Won't mention the pics:whistling:


ok ok lol , yes was planning a couple of vids to show some different equiptment we have been using , pics coming soon lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

loganator said:


> ok ok lol , yes was planning a couple of vids to show some different equiptment we have been using , pics coming soon lol


They best be!! :lol:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

friday shoulders

x 4 sets seated db press

2 working sets of 8/10 reps @ 140's

smith machine press 4sets of 60kg to failure 30ish reps per set

seated hammer grip press x4 sets

2x working sets of stack a nd stack plus 20kg plate for 10 or so reps

reverse grip rear delt raises on pivot frame (vid to come next week ) x 4 sets of 15 15 kg pr side

bent over rear raises pivot frame x 4 sets 15 20 kg pr side very strict

x 4 sets rear grip shrugs behing back @120kg


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

sat arms

x 4 sets zottman curls incline bench @ 35's 45's 55's 60's x 10

tricep pushdowns

x 4 sets working set of stack for 9 reps

seated preacher curl machine horizontal pad

x 4sets of 15 to heavy weight with drop sets

hammer grip seated tricep press on the coffin machine (vid to follow next week )

x 4 sets of 15 to heavy weight

standing straight bar curl 4 working sets of 12 @55kg

standing tricep kickbacks

4x 15 reps moderate weight strict


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

sunday hams and calves

3 sets warm up seated leg curls

4 working sets old school leg curls to failure , partner resistance

seated leg curls 4 sets of 2 to heavy weight and drop sets

db stiff leg deds x 4 sets of 15 , working sets of 110's and 130s

x 4 sets of 45 rep alternate stance standin calf raises very slow with fulll rom .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

monday chest

x 4 sets flat bench with x2 working sets of 140kg for 10 and 160kg for 8 and drop sets with negatives for finish

inc db press x 4 sets

2 x working sets of 130's for12 and for 9

lying hammer strength press x 4 sets of 50 kg pr side to failure

cables super setted with cable chest raises 4 4 sets each to heavy weight


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

tues back

x 4 sets wide hammer grip pulldowns

2 x working sets of stack and stack plus 20kg with no pain in my back , seems like im repairing well now from my injury at the beggining of the year

seated hammer strength pulls

x 4 sets of 15 @ 80 120 160 200kg held at base of rep

seated hammer grip pulls , 4 sets of 12 @ 60kg pr side supersetted with bent over rows on smith machine @80kg

seated wide grip rows on low cable

5x 15 @ 35 , 40 , 45, 50 , 55 kg held at peak of rep for 2 seconds

triple super set of close grip pullovers , hyper extensions and wide grip pulldowns behind neck . x 4 sets of each


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

forgot to add in previous updates that i now do my cv right after weights and do 1 hr mixed or 45 mins mixed plus 15 min abs workout inc crunches and various leg raises but dont think anyone wants to read about cardio lol ,

it's deffo working tho ,

now sat at 14 st 4 lbs and probavly as tight as i was at 14st last year , another 2 weeks till the Britain and want to get tighter than last year so will keep up the cv on every training day .

Guest spot this sunday at the NABBA Nwest , really lookinforwards to it , back on home turf and ready to tear up the stage .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

14st 2.8 this morning and quite depleted cant wait to up carbs later in the week and fill out a bit for this guest spot .


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Without pictures I'm starting to wonder if you even lift

:lol: :lol:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Without pictures I'm starting to wonder if you even lift
> 
> :lol: :lol:


the liverpool pics are sh$t mate i tried a diff approach and had a bit of a rebound so i'm not keen to put them on , will take some tomoz after shoulders for you mate .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

weds legs , high volume

x 2 sets leg ext warm up

2 sets of 200 x 140kg leg press

2 sets of 100 rep lying squat machine moderate weight

single leg ext x 4 sets of 12 moderate weight strict reps

x 4 sets db lunges with double lunge bounce on each leg then bodyweight drop set ,

I can honestly say by the the time i got to the drop set on lunges i could hardly stand back up lol , loving pushing it atm really trying hard to bring something new this year

seated calves x4 sets 15 reps very slow strict full rom @50kg

1hr mixed cardio 20mins bike , 20 mins stepper , 20 mins treadmill

stepper is not for the faint hearted after legs and treadmill was a case of setting speed low and putting one foot in front of the other and getting it done .

A really hard session but very rewarding , feel like i am pushing the limits and hope it shows when i hit the stage .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok heres a couple of pics from today @Ginger Ben @Sharpy , the light aint brilliant and im pretty depleted getting ready for the guest spot at the nwest on sunday ,


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

loganator said:


> Ok heres a couple of pics from today @Ginger Ben @Sharpy , the light aint brilliant and im pretty depleted getting ready for the guest spot at the nwest on sunday ,


You're a beast!!

As usual :beer:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You're a beast!!
> 
> As usual :beer:


thanks mukka


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

loganator said:


> Ok heres a couple of pics from today @Ginger Ben @Sharpy , the light aint brilliant and im pretty depleted getting ready for the guest spot at the nwest on sunday ,


Absolute beast!!!!!

Look in cracking shape Carl!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You're a lean machine mate. Excellent stuff. Carbed up will look bonkers


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

todays shoulder session

felt really depleted today after low carb and high cardio and still smashing sessions in , weighed in at 14 st 1.8 this morning but felt like 10 stone lol .

db latt raises

12 x 25's 35's 50's

15 x 60's

smith machine press

10 x 60 , 80, 100 and 120kg

seated hammer grip press

4 x 12 with 2 working sets of stack

rear delts on pivot frame, reverse grip,

4 sets of 15 @ 20kg pr side

rear delt pivot frame , bent over raises

4 x sets of 15 @20kg pr side

smith machine shrugs reverse grip , behind back

4 sets of 15 to 20 reps @120kg

cardio 15 mins bike , 15 mins stepper , 15 mins treadmill max incline , legs are sore as owt from yesterday and hoping they settle down by sunday as i can hardly tense them atm but sure they will be fine .

took a couple of pics for you all as seen above post . very depleted and very flat before training , took a while to get a pump but getting tighter on a daily basis ,

will start throwing a few carbs in tommorrow ready for sunday .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Absolute beast!!!!!
> 
> Look in cracking shape Carl!


thanks sharpster mate your looking in good nick on your pic there yourself mate .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> You're a lean machine mate. Excellent stuff. Carbed up will look bonkers


cheers Benjamin


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

fridays arm session

x 4 sets of ten zottman curls with 25's 35's 50's 60's db's

x 4 sets 10 close grip b press @ 60 , 80 ,100, 120kg

x 4 sets seated ez bar preacher curls

10 x 30kg ,50kg ,60kg, 60kg

x 4 sets 10 hammer grip tricep press coffin press to heavy weight

x 4 sets 12 to 15 reps spider curls ez bar moderate weight held at peak of rep

x 4 sets standing tricep kickbacks with rope and ball mod weight to failure and switching to straight pushdowns for extra reps to failure again

cracking pump , just started upping carbs for the guest spot but cruising in for this nothing silly and back on the cardio come monday .

grabbed a bit of water but mainly down to the torture session we did on legs on weds followed by the stepper , legs are really sore and feel swollen so a good 2 days off from cardio now to settle down again and drop this bit of water , feet up and carb up ....... do feel a bit guilty tho not doing cv today but know its for the best !

hammys tomorrow , will probly keep it light then rest up again for the show on sunday


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Taken this mornin , light isnt very good but there you go


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

loganator said:


> Taken this mornin , light isnt very good but there you go


Twit twoo


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

todays hamstring and calves session

seated leg curls x 4 sets of 12 to heavy weight .....felt a little difficult as my tear drops were crying real tears sat in the seat with the pad locked down on them for the exercise , yes my quads are still sore from the high vol on weds lol, happy that i have done the damage really as only one leg session left next week then the brits and worlds are next to each other so i cant train legs then 

lying leg curls

4 x 12 to moderate heavy weight

db stiff leg deds

12 x 60's 80's 100's

15 x 110's ...... took it easy on weight but went really deep on the stretch to try to loosen things off a bit

seated calf raises 4 x 15 x 30kg , very slow full rom .

no cardio today as my legs need to heal up , back on it like a car bonnit next week tho , 2 more weeks to get my glutes peeled for the britain .

guesting at the nwest tomorrow and feel exited and really honoured to do a spot at such a great show as the nabba northwest .

will try for some pics next week

Mr B


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Morning after guest spot at the NABBA North West


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

loganator said:


> Morning after guest spot at the NABBA North West


Awesome mate, fooking awesome!!!


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

great physique mate..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You look like a hench Dominic Littlewood :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> You look like a hench Dominic Littlewood :lol:


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

One of if not the best physique on the forum mate. Incredible.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry for lack of updates but have been in a deep place depleting this week , every cloud has a silver lining tho as I had a mock carb up yesterday and this is the result .......


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

loganator said:


> Sorry for lack of updates but have been in a deep place depleting this week , every cloud has a silver lining tho as I had a mock carb up yesterday and this is the result .......
> 
> View attachment 151389


Epic mate.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

trained every day last week and did around 1hr 40 to 2 hrs cv everyday and 2 hrs weights ,had 100g carbs monday then had zero carbs tues to fri afternoon , darkest place i have ever been on prep so far but needed as only 10 weeks in and need to be ready for the brits ,

got emotional a couple of times and sucked it up , it's a horrible place to be in but rewarding when you come back from it .


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

loganator said:


> trained every day last week and did around 1hr 40 to 2 hrs cv everyday and 2 hrs weights ,had 100g carbs monday then had zero carbs tues to fri afternoon , darkest place i have ever been on prep so far but needed as only 10 weeks in and need to be ready for the brits ,
> 
> got emotional a couple of times and sucked it up , it's a horrible place to be in but rewarding when you come back from it .


Sounds fvcking awful mate. I take my hat of though, zero carbs for almost 4 days? Jesus:eek:

Digging deep though Carl:thumb:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds fvcking awful mate. I take my hat of though, zero carbs for almost 4 days? Jesus:eek:
> 
> Digging deep though Carl:thumb:


thanks sharpy mate , ye it felt like a bit of a bad dream tbh lol , runnin 6iu too so hunger was unbearable but fat was melting , similar script next week lol , nearly there now mate . filled tanks last couple of days feel great atm , will be empty by tues/weds i recon get a lil bit tighter when i do it all again .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I hate those dark places. But they are a somewhere you need to go.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

dramatic changes require dramatic effort and sacrifice , no other way ......


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

loganator said:


> Sorry for lack of updates but have been in a deep place depleting this week , every cloud has a silver lining tho as I had a mock carb up yesterday and this is the result .......
> 
> View attachment 151389


Amazing mate. Delts look brilliant!!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

More of the same this week lol , depleting again and stripping the last bits off now .....

It does feel like a battle to do anything at times but this is a battle worth winning and I intend to prove to myself how lean I can get this year .

Did back yesterday , then spent 2 hrs battling the missis back garden , was fked at the end of it but I need to keep pushing now , I realise how stubborn the body is to let go of those last bits of fat and think I can safely go a bit further because my body is on stubborn mutha lol .

Hopfully I will bring what I want to bring on sat and show just how hard I have worked for this one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

2 hours in the mrs back garden...... You fùcking stud!!

:lol:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Same **** diff day today , trained shoulders hard then did 20 mins x trainer , 20 mins stepper , 20 mins crunches and leg raise routine . Crawled out of there went to town for my chicken and got lost for 40 mins lol , wouldnt care its the seconfld time ive been to that butchers too and know sthelens quite well .

**** up my head , all gonna be worth it to stand up freaky on the day !

Edit ...... Forgot to add that I got lost because I had a major brain fart on zero carb , just thought I should explain that I have had no carbs since saturday and its getting a bit messy , nitty gritty :stuart:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Gonna be body curcits today , no more leg intensive cv till just after the next show .

Will do an hours mixed upper body curcit with little rest to finish this glyco deplete and get ready to fill up the tanks again . Im just 1lb from my pre carb up depleted weight and think I may just manage to get below it by friday when I carb up , just proves to myself how stubborn the last bits are when I have had zero carb and plenty of cardio all week from sunday and think I will prob manage a lb or so loss at best this week .

This really us the nitty gritty sh!tty , bit lol , strange really although its hell to go through its also a little enjoyable to see just how far I can push myself whilst feeling like this .......

Think having a slightly ocd type personality deffo helps in this game . Certainly doesn't hurt anyways lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Not long to push now. :thumbup1:

Agree with the OCD part, think it helps us to keep things in a routine so well and helps with the repetitiveness of prep, day in, day out, same old for months on end. :wacko: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Keep cracking on Carl recent pics have been immense so the effort is really paying off.

Loads of people in bb'ing seem to have some sort of OCD lol. Must make the counting macros more fun or something lol.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

As above totally agree with the OCD part 

Looking great Carl!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks chaps ! much appreciated comments there ,

did 75mins upper body curcits to further glyco deplete sets of 10 to 15 reps @around 60% of the weight i normally use , latt raises , shoulder press , latt pulls , flat bench , curls and dips .....minimal rest between sets to empty the tanks , weight didnt feel heavy but could certainly tell the tanks were reduced sygnificantly after the first 50/60 mins or so .......

was supposed to stop cardio yesterday but couldn't help doing 25 mins really gentle pace on the eliptical trainer to finish off ..... i feel ready but am still noticing improvements so reluctant to back off the gas completely , i so badly want to improve on the condition i brought to last years brits when i hit the stage in southport on saturday .

more body curcits tomorrow probably 1 hr in the morning then 1 hr in the afternoon , tanks should be bone dry and begging to be filled on friday ,

can't wait to get up there now , can honestly say i want this more than food or sleep or sex and even my own sanity at times lol !

been living for this for the last few weeks and can honestly say i have never worked this hard for something and hope that it shows through on the day .


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

This morinings body curcit done , samw routine as yesterday but 60 mins, felt tired and empty after first 15 mins tbh so I must be running on fumes now , no let up off the gas tho back in a bit for another 1 hr , made some major improvements this week and glutes starting to stripe across back now , maybe they will come through more when I dump water for show day , deffo want them fatless in the true sense of the word for world finals next week and already thinking about being able to get back onto some intense cardio for a few days after the show.,

May even chance a leg sesh on sunday , paying my dues .......


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

loganator said:


> dramatic changes require dramatic effort and sacrifice , no other way ......


So true.

Looking awesome in the pics mate! You should be very proud of what you have achieved :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Do you work this all out yourself mate or do you have a prep coach? Ether way inspiring dedication


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you work this all out yourself mate or do you have a prep coach? Ether way inspiring dedication


I prep my own diet , supps , traing and cv , shane does help push me and gets those extra reps plus gives me a talking too when my head is upside down with no carbs and feel like a limp string of p!ss , keep going is the motto mate ;-)


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Butt bones are poking thru when I sit down now , good sign I think , must have still had some fat padding them last year ..... Owch lol !


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

loganator said:


> Butt bones are poking thru when I sit down now , good sign I think , must have still had some fat padding them last year ..... Owch lol !


Butt bones pmsl! Be careful, you'll look like you have a tail if your coccyx comes through lol. Looking amazing mate. Best physique on the forum along with James L.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Butt bones pmsl! Be careful, you'll look like you have a tail if your coccyx comes through lol. Looking amazing mate. Best physique on the forum along with James L.


nice of you to say mate but there are some top bodybuilders on here mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

loganator said:


> nice of you to say mate but there are some top bodybuilders on here mate


But very few in your league mate seriously. What relative was it that was doing the run for cancer research? Did it go well?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> But very few in your league mate seriously. What relative was it that was doing the run for cancer research? Did it go well?


Yes buddy it was my mum again and it went well , her page is still open in case anyone is interested .

Thanks

http://www.justgiving.com/Carl-Jolle...aign=pfp-share


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Will repost link later seems to be not working atm


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Carb load started , happy days , time to fill up the tanks !


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I just had a jam doughnut for moral support


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> I just had a jam doughnut for moral support


Lol , scoff it for me ben scoff it !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Just had beans on toast and cheese cake for brekky , fully carbed and feeling like I have brought my best , just hope it's good enough , thanks to everyone for your support ,

Will keep you posted ;-)

Loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Haha sounds good! Enjoy the day mate and smash it!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

^^^^ X 2 :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Killing it @loganator!!!!!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Flattened out quite a bit by judging in the afternoon , dropped a bit too much salt but realised and had some before the night show and was told I would have took it if I had looked how I looked at the night show when I was being judged earlier , still in the mix top 3 in the country and have to say steve cart was the best I have seen him look and james flemming was on the money again so no shame being in the mix with big guys .I know now wot mistakes not to make at the worlds and wont be rolling the dice again , simple approach for the worlds next week gonna take it on like a day at the gym without the gimmics that can go either way .

KIFS INFUTURE !!!!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Just to say im gonna be mostly offline till after the worlds just because I will be so busy in the final week and my missis has seen hardly anything of me in the process so I need to keep an even keel at home ,

Hope I can bring you a decent update when I come back and no doubt will bob in before I compete , probably when im over there with not as much to do.

Thanks guys

Carl


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

loganator said:


> Just to say im gonna be mostly offline till after the worlds just because I will be so busy in the final week and my missis has seen hardly anything of me in the process so I need to keep an even keel at home ,
> 
> Hope I can bring you a decent update when I come back and no doubt will bob in before I compete , probably when im over there with not as much to do.
> 
> ...


Nice of you to be thinking of the missus mate. Seen so many relationships end because of bodybuilding and I bet ya couldn't do it without her bud.

Smash it mate, won't say good luck as luck has no place in bodybuilding, all about the work you have put in, routing for you.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Landed in belfast this afternoon around 2pm . Nice hotel , old friends , great company, great food and sevice and gym at the back of hotel in next street with all the kit , did a few rounds of upper body curcit got a good pump , starting to fill and dry out slightly, more of the same tomorrow .;-)


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Had some dinner in a local resteraunt , chillin in hotel room now gettin a few more carbs down me neck foe the big day tomorrow , really hoping I pull this off and bring w decent package for showtime .


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

loganator said:


> Had some dinner in a local resteraunt , chillin in hotel room now gettin a few more carbs down me neck foe the big day tomorrow , really hoping I pull this off and bring w decent package for showtime .


Good luck for Tomoz remember some pics if you can


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck Carl :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have a good one Carl all the best


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

GOOD LUCK..!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Smash it Carl!!!!!!

Enjoy the day the fella and the food after!!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Got 1st call out but didnt get last call out , a phenominal class and full of giants lol , will be very happy to be stood in the mix somewere today , got told by a few I had best asthetics and symettry , happy enough with what I brought and feeling fuller as the day goes on , lets see what tonight brings . Let you know how I went on later ;-)


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Pic of 6th place trophy and pic of me and the winner james flemming


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

congrats on the result

If your on Facebook irish muscle have quite a few pictures of most classes up


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Some pics from irish muscle , thanks for letting me know , may have put a couple in twice its difficult on my phone atm .


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Not sure I agree with 6th place for you tbh...

Little higher imo but Im not a judge and its going by pics and my personal taste.

Very well done mate you looked awesome!

I take it that number 12 won?

****ing animal he is!

How old are you bud?

Sorry if Iv asked before... Memory like a siv


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

**** me there are a lot of short bald guys in NABBA!

I'll fit in well I think... Except I need more mass lol


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

whoever said u got the best aesthetic physique, was damn right .. good work mate,

agree with Jim, on judging point


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Not sure I agree with 6th place for you tbh...
> 
> Little higher imo but Im not a judge and its going by pics and my personal taste.
> 
> ...


Yes number 12 won james flemming from preston , im 40 mate been competing.3 years now , switched from mma thai boxing in 2012


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Thinking Universe 2014 now , why the fk not !


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

loganator said:


> Yes number 12 won james flemming from preston , im 40 mate been competing.3 years now , switched from mma thai boxing in 2012


**** me!

That's some serious change around then in 3yrs!

Would imagine a very diff physique on you as a fighter then bber for obvious reasons...

Can't believe your ****ing 40... That's gotta be a **** take?

What did you weigh the morning of show out of random interest?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

loganator said:


> Thinking Universe 2014 now , why the fk not !


Take it as you have done the worlds you auto quals for uni?

Dnt know a lot about NABBA yet...

(soon to change)


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Take it as you have done the worlds you auto quals for uni?
> 
> Dnt know a lot about NABBA yet...
> 
> (soon to change)


Yes mate top 6 at brits auto qualifies for universe .........think I was around 14 and a half stone on the day mate a good gain from 1st timers brits in 2012 when I weighed in at 13st 5 lbs


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Hiya mate didn't get chance to catch up with you at the brit's but you looked awesome as usual, I thought you deserved to be in the the top 2 myself and going my the pics of the worlds a few places higher there to!! Good luck with you universe prep i'm sure you'll come in ever better by then :thumb:


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome shape


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Your looking spot on pal. I am entering the first timers at the nabba


----------

